# new to the forum! =D



## zoe_1011 (Jul 8, 2010)

hello just joined love mice breed some too
i have some satins fuzzies long hairs various colors
fawns 
doves
chocolates
and many more

would love to get some tri ********, bridle, rex, texal and Abyssinian mice.... on my wish list!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 
Where are you located at?


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1 to the forum.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

hi zoe! welcome to the forum


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome  Whereabouts are you?


----------

